# League of Legends 999 ping



## dumdiddy (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi, i've recently started playing a new game - league of legends, alot of the time it's worked really well. The game is PVP and before the game starts there's a loading screen which displays information about each person, and one part displays their ping. Usually my ping ranges from 40-175 and the game runs smoothly but for some reason sometimes my ping is displayed as 999 (i don't think it goes any higher on the display in the game) and the game lags.. I can understand why maybe the game would lag occasionally but i have no idea why my ping suddenly shoots up to 999, do you have any ideas?


----------



## DaGreatPanda (Dec 8, 2009)

dumdiddy said:


> Hi, i've recently started playing a new game - league of legends, alot of the time it's worked really well. The game is PVP and before the game starts there's a loading screen which displays information about each person, and one part displays their ping. Usually my ping ranges from 40-175 and the game runs smoothly but for some reason sometimes my ping is displayed as 999 (i don't think it goes any higher on the display in the game) and the game lags.. I can understand why maybe the game would lag occasionally but i have no idea why my ping suddenly shoots up to 999, do you have any ideas?


I can see the problem already. You're playing League of Legends and not DotA All-Stars.

Anyways, that aside, maybe you're running something in the background of your computer that causes your ping to shoot up. Tell me - It shows 999 ping, but do you get lag spikes or delay when playing. I'm not really sure how the hosting works on League of Legends seeing as I only played in the beta a couple times, but maybe it's a server problem? If it's usually 40 - 175, and you haven't changed anything, then maybe it's the game server's fault. That's just what I think. Tell me what happens. : /


----------



## dumdiddy (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok thank you for replying 

I've heard about people talking about DotA All-stars on LoL aswell.. what is it, is it similar gameplay, same game different servers? 

And yes i do get lag when i play and it says i have 999 ping. I'll type something and press enter, it takes 4-5 seconds maybe more for it to come up, i'll click to move, it'll take 4-5 seconds to move. I do have MSN on in the background BUT i have played games in the past where i've had 40-60 ping and been alt-tabbing to MSN and it's been fine, and hasn't affected it at all! 

I think part of the problem may be my ISP - I've had alook at their website and it says they other people have had problems with high ping and low download speeds since november, so... i'm not sure i'll look in to that, main thing i would like to know now though is how DotA all-stars and LoL are different ^^


----------



## DaGreatPanda (Dec 8, 2009)

DotA All-Stars was a custom map for Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne. League of Legends was solely based off DotA. Actaully I think the creator of DotA and the creator of LoL are the same. I think Ice Frog made em' both. I like dota alot better than LoL though. : /


----------



## dumdiddy (Aug 20, 2009)

ok, any reason in particular? =o I've had alook on youtube and at the website briefly, the gameplay looks a lil bit similar on youtube but idk.. I'm guessing LoL is still kinda new, as 1 of the 2 maps is Beta so...

And is there any reason you said straight away 'that explains it'?
Are they known to lag players or something..


----------



## DaGreatPanda (Dec 8, 2009)

*Looks back at original post* when did I say that?


----------



## dumdiddy (Aug 20, 2009)

I can see the problem already. You're playing League of Legends and not DotA All-Stars.

There..


----------



## DaGreatPanda (Dec 8, 2009)

Ohhh that was a joke. : /


----------



## dumdiddy (Aug 20, 2009)

Well sorry I didn't get it..... xD


----------

